# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Vargjet e dhimbjes!

## DI_ANA

Ne detin e thelle te deshperimit,
nje cast u futa si pa kuptuar,
te erreta si nata mu duken dallget,
te vdekur shpirtrat dhe shume te vetmuar...

U tremba nga ta dhe nje drite kerkova,
nje shprese te vetme per te shpetuar,
mundohesha te dilja dhe not me nuk dija, 
oh sa me dhimbte ky shpirt i munduar...

Lotova mes frikes dhe shpirtit te vrare,
asgje me s,shikoja,cdo gje me ish thare,
mendova sa shume ty dhimbje te njoha,
thelle te ty det vdekjen kerkova...

Not jo nuk dija dhe deti sme mirrte,
me kengen e valeve nje ze po me fliste,
ca drita u ndezen dhe lart sec me nxoren,
ne krahet e tyre si mike me moren....

Nje shpirt sec me foli...."Te lutem ti ik,
mos vuaj kaq shume,mos rri ti me frike,
keshtu eshte kjo jete,te lutem lufto,
ste njoha te tillen...ti jeten vazhdo,

tu luta kur ika,lufto ti per mua,
te vetme te lashe,por ty prape te dua,
te ndjek hap pas hapi,po me ty nuk jam,
sot jam i vdekur po ty prane te kam....

E forte ti ke qene,tani spo te njoh,
me fol ti te lutem,po thelle jo mos shko,
jeto si dikur kur ishe me mua,
mbaj mend kur te thoja...gjithmone do te dua!

Ngri koken ti lart,lumturine kerko,
harro ti zhgenjimet,dhe kurre mos loto,
i vdekur sot jam,po engjell do jem,
ne zemer prane vetes per jete do te kem".

Ngadale ngrita koken,syte e tu sec pashe,
jeshil si dikur kur une ty tu dhashe,
oh sa mall ndjeva dhe dhashe nje te lutur,
do jepja une jeten nje here per te puthur...

"Pse me le te vetme,cfare te bej pa ty,
se duroj te vuaj,pse mos jemi dy?
Bota eshte mizore,mua me denoj,
me dha nje dite shpresen,dhe prape ma mohoj.

Te lutem me prek te ndjej si dikur,
te ndjej sa me doje dhe spushoje kurre,
me merr ti me vete se shume sot po vuaj,
pse nuk me pranon,te lutem ma thuaj?.

E mbajta betimin qe dikur te dhashe,
dashurine kerkova po frutat sja pashe,
teper u lendova dhe shpirtin ma vrane,
me plumba ne zemer,shume njerez me rane...

Me merr ti te lutem,dua qe te vij,
ne krahet e tua dua une te rri,
te degjoj sa embel prane meje kendon,
te degjoj une fjalet ku shpirti gezon!

Me mungon ti teper,me teper se dje,
te lutem afrohu,ti vetem mos fle,
me jep dashurine qe me dhe dikur,
mos me ler te behem e ftohte si nje gur".....





Vazhdon...

----------


## DI_ANA

Ne nje rruge pa drita,e vetme mberrita
dhe driten e zemres papritur e fika,
asgje nuk shikoja,e verber shume isha,
shkelqimin e henes do doja te kisha...

Sa keq eshte kur vuan dhe shpirti te dhemb,
duroka njeriu megjithese s,eshte shkemb,
sa keq te besosh dhe zemren te falesh,
sa keq kur vrapon dhe pa fryme ti ndalesh....!!

Lart diku mes yjeve do doja te isha,
ndricimin e tyre sa doja te kisha,
nje drite e pafikur ne tere gjithesine,
nje engjell i bardhe me gjithe madheshtine...

Pse kaq befas endrrat te gjitheve na shuhen,
pse fjalet e bukura fallco shume na thuhen,
pse kjo rruge ska drita,pse dikush loton,
me thoni ju lutem pse shpirti vajton?

Pse dike e humbim,pse dike e qajme,
pse ekziston dhimbja,pse qetesine lame?
Pse vetem mos qeshim dhe te bejme gezuar,
pse cdo ndjenje e jona iken pa kuptuar?



....vazhdon

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ehh DI_ANA mike,sa pse te rrjedh shpirti
edhe vete zoti do behej fallxhor..

Nuk trembem nga jeta,nuk trembem nga morti
dua vec nje dite,te mos mbes i gjor..

Dua qe nje dite,te mos pyes kaq shume
te marr jeten time,ashtu si me vjen.

Te mos pres nje enderr,te mos qaj ne gjume
Te mos kap nje ndjenje,qe keq me genjen..

----------


## DI_ANA

Pse_te sot i kerkoj,sa per ngushellim,
ndoshta pa meshire ishte fati im,
frike nuk kam te vdes,kam frike te jetoj,
kam frike qe nga dhimbja njerezit do lendoj...

Kam frike kur shikoj sa shume njerez qajne,
kam frike te mendoj qe endrrat me lane,
kam frike prape te dua,sepse force nuk kam,
kam frike te sherohem,e forte jo me sjam...

Besova te ndjenja,por ishte e kote,
pse sot urrej veten,ma thua ti dot,
cfare lloj krimi bera, vecse dashurova
asgje nuk kerkova...mos valle e teprova?!

----------


## shoku_tanku

Duaj mike,duaj',kurre mos ndalo
kurre mos me thuaj,se me jete s'do..
dashuria jote,eshte kristal i rralle
lum ai njeri,qe e ndjen te gjalle..

Duaj mike,duaj' kurre mos ndalo
jeta eshte e bukur...mos i thuaj jo..

----------


## DI_ANA

> Duaj mike,duaj',kurre mos ndalo
> kurre mos me thuaj,se me jete s'do..
> dashuria jote,eshte kristal i rralle
> lum ai njeri,qe e ndjen te gjalle..
> 
> Duaj mike,duaj' kurre mos ndalo
> jeta eshte e bukur...mos i thuaj jo..



Dashurine te gjithen e dhurova,
te paster,te bute dhe te ngrohte,
asgje prej saj smora, vec lendime,
asgje dhe cdo gje eshte e kote!

Nje kristali i thyer eshte kjo zemer sot,
cope komplet e thyer dhe spo e ngjis dot,
si mundem te dua,jam teper e vrare,
si do te vazhdoj...ne shpirt jam e thare?

Ku eshte bukuria,cfare ngjyre ka,
me thuaj te lutem ,pse shume vec me la,
si do mund te dua,asgje me nuk kam,
nje xham i therrmuar...asgje tjeter sjam!

----------


## bebushja

Ju pergezoj te dyve per krijimet tuaja :buzeqeshje: ...(hugs4u)

----------


## DI_ANA

Dikush mbytet me lot,dikush menjane renkon,
dikush ka nje gezim,dikush tjeter vajton,
dikush kujton pa shprese,nje dashuri te vrare,
dikush nuk ngrihet dot,se shpirti i eshte thare....

Me vargje e shpreh dhimbjen,sa dua te therras,
....pse zot me le te vuaj?..cte bera uluras,
gjithmone te kam besuar,te ty kisha shpetimin,
perse nuk ma shperbleve,perse me dhe hidherimin?

Besimtare e jetes isha,besova te gjithcka,
te ndjenja,te pasioni....gezimi pse me la?
nuk doja qe nje dite me dhimbje une te shkruaj,
me thuaj ti o zot pse duhet qe te vuaj?!

----------


## Rudina_USA

> Pse_te sot i kerkoj,sa per ngushellim,
> ndoshta pa meshire ishte fati im,
> frike nuk kam te vdes,kam frike te jetoj,
> kam frike qe nga dhimbja njerezit do lendoj...
> 
> Kam frike kur shikoj sa shume njerez qajne,
> kam frike te mendoj qe endrrat me lane,
> kam frike prape te dua,sepse force nuk kam,
> kam frike te sherohem,e forte jo me sjam...
> ...



Urime per kete krijim kaq te bukur.
Me pelqejne shume vargjet qe shkruan.

RC

----------


## Sara_gr

Brenda Nga Dhimbja E Jetes Dhe E Dshurise,
Ka Dhe Nje Ndjenje Tjeter Ajo E Shoqerise,
Esht E Veshtire Ne Bote Qe Ta Gjesh,
Por Do Te Jesh E Lumtur Prane Po Ta Kesh,
Nuk Esht Nje Lule Plastike E Pa Vler,
Esht Lulja E Jetes Dhe Do E Kesh Perher. 

Djana Urime Per Krijimin Esht Fantastik

----------


## DI_ANA

> Brenda Nga Dhimbja E Jetes Dhe E Dshurise,
> Ka Dhe Nje Ndjenje Tjeter Ajo E Shoqerise,
> Esht E Veshtire Ne Bote Qe Ta Gjesh,
> Por Do Te Jesh E Lumtur Prane Po Ta Kesh,
> Nuk Esht Nje Lule Plastike E Pa Vler,
> Esht Lulja E Jetes Dhe Do E Kesh Perher. 
> 
> Djana Urime Per Krijimin Esht Fantastik



Rudina dhe Sara shume flm prej jush....pergezimet tuaja me japin forcen per me tej! 
Sara gr te pergezoj per keto vargje te bukura dhe shume domethenese...flm ju!

respekte...

----------


## DI_ANA

Mes  lotesh shkruaj vargje,mes lotesh i krijoj,
qofte dhimbjen,qofte gezimin,dua te kendoj,
sot ndihem e plagosur,te qeshuren e harrova,
dhe vargjet e merzitjes ne leter sa i hodha...

Njeriu eshte i forte,sa shume ne jete duron,
mos zemra eshte celiku,qe shpirtin po na mbron?
Pse sjemi ne te lindur qe te mos kemi lot,
pse duhet qe te qajme...pse qaj kaq shume une sot?!

----------


## SaS

nuk mjafton vetem pena per te hedhur poshte dhimbjen qe te kap !!! duhet vullnet edhe pak me  shume respekt per veten !!!

----------


## DI_ANA

> nuk mjafton vetem pena per te hedhur poshte dhimbjen qe te kap !!! duhet vullnet edhe pak me  shume respekt per veten !!!



Te shprehesh dhimbjen me anen e penes,nuk do te thote te mos kesh vullnet dhe respekt per veten.....do te thote thjesht qe perkohesisht ke dhimbje dhe i ke lene ato menjane....menjane,
Dhe nje dite koha do sheroje dhimbjet dhe pena do thure vargje per jeten...


respekte

----------


## ABSOLUTE

ehhhh DIANA, me te vet' dicka; pse moj Diana ka kaq shume dhembje, lot ..etj etj, ne vargjet tua, a eshte ky percepcion i yti ndaj jetes, spo mendon se vuan?
shume romantike, shume e ndishme...
offffaaaa

----------


## trucker

Nje arsye me teper pse qendroj ne kete forum.
DI ANA,a do te deshte i dashuri qe ti te bije ne nje pesimizem aq te thelle?
Sado qe tuneli duket i erret ka nje drite nefund.Kapu pas saj.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nje arsye me teper pse qendroj ne kete forum.
> DI ANA,a do te deshte i dashuri qe ti te bije ne nje pesimizem aq te thelle?
> Sado qe tuneli duket i erret ka nje drite nefund.Kapu pas saj.


Flm prej jush.....

Sigurisht qe personi qe kam dashur e di qe jam ne nje gjendje te tille dhe kjo gje nuk e vret aspak!
Pesimizmi im e gezon dhe e ben te ndjehet i fituar.
Tunelin per momentin nuk e shoh me drite ne fund....po ndoshta nje dite...ndoshta.

flm dhe respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

Ne nje tunel u futa,papritur,pakuptuar,
ne nje tunel te erret ku gjithcka po rri e zgjuar,
ku ka njerez si une,qe lotet i mbulojne,
ku ka shpirtra te vuajtur qe teper po vajtojne....


Sa shume e ndjej te ftohtin,sa shume frike qe kam,
megjithese ka te tjere,e vetme aty jam,
askush sme ndihmon dot,si une ata kerkojne,
me shpresen qe nje dite,dhimbjen ta kalojne....

Fryma ketu me merret,cfare eshte ky vend i ngrate,
cfare te keqe beme,pse zemrat na i vrate?
perse denim ne morem,perse ne erresire,
ne driten ku ne ishim,a sishte valle me mire?!

I gjate ky tunel,dhe fundin spo ja shoh,
po pres te njoh dike....te lutem me shpeto!
me sill ti pakez drite,me ler qe une te dal,
o zot mos me ndershko....te lutem ti me fal!

----------


## bebushja

> I gjate ky tunel,dhe fundin spo ja shoh,
> po pres te njoh dike....te lutem me shpeto!
> me sill ti pakez drite,me ler qe une te dal,
> o zot mos me ndershko....te lutem ti me fal!


o DI_ANA   per ca kerkon te falur  ,perse gjukon veten ? cfare ke ber ti?
asgje !!!!!!!!!!!! ti ke gabuar ne zgjedhjen e personit  ,,,,,,,,kaq
hidhe pas krahve kete hidherimin tend se po shkateron veten, e ndersa ai gjithe  kenaqesi lexon rjeshtat e tu, i duket vetja hero  ne vuajtjen tende ,flake tutje kete te ashtuquajtur dashuri qe ke jetuar,sepse ne fakt nuk ka qen dashuri,por nje aventur  nga ane e tij .Jetoje jeten se eshte e shkurter ,gezoju asaj ,e haro perfundimisht kete vuajtjen tende te gjate ,mos i jep kenaqesi atij tipit te luaj me ndjenjen tende  ,injoroje me nje jet te re ,te gezushme,te lumtur,tregoji atij se ti di te jetosh dhe te jesh e lumtur ,se ne fund fundit je ti qe ben jeten tende ,mos lejo "ate" te mari lumturin tende,te luaj me jeten tende .......te perqafoj miqesisht

----------


## DI_ANA

> o DI_ANA   per ca kerkon te falur  ,perse gjukon veten ? cfare ke ber ti?
> asgje !!!!!!!!!!!! ti ke gabuar ne zgjedhjen e personit  ,,,,,,,,kaq
> hidhe pas krahve kete hidherimin tend se po shkateron veten, e ndersa ai gjithe  kenaqesi lexon rjeshtat e tu, i duket vetja hero  ne vuajtjen tende ,flake tutje kete te ashtuquajtur dashuri qe ke jetuar,sepse ne fakt nuk ka qen dashuri,por nje aventur  nga ane e tij .Jetoje jeten se eshte e shkurter ,gezoju asaj ,e haro perfundimisht kete vuajtjen tende te gjate ,mos i jep kenaqesi atij tipit te luaj me ndjenjen tende  ,injoroje me nje jet te re ,te gezushme,te lumtur,tregoji atij se ti di te jetosh dhe te jesh e lumtur ,se ne fund fundit je ti qe ben jeten tende ,mos lejo "ate" te mari lumturin tende,te luaj me jeten tende .......te perqafoj miqesisht



Ke shume te drejte mikja ime...shume te drejte!
Do mundohem ti ve ne zbatim keto qe me thua....te falenderoj per mbeshtetjen dhe miqesine tende.

te puth miqesisht

----------

